# Graphics Help



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have Corel Paint Shop Pro X2 and I have no idea how to add fonts and brushes to it. I found a ton of fonts on dafonts.com that I like and I can download them but I have no idea how to make them work in photoshop. I have the same problem with brushes. I know how to make my own from a photo but I don't know how to add downloaded packs to my photoshop. If someone could give me some step by step instructions on how to add fonts and brushes to paint shop pro X2 I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Extract the font to your desktop nd right click install. Then for brushes on photoshop, click the little arrow on that tab abd then go to load brushes.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I figured out how to add the brushes but when I download the font and save it to my desktop and right click on it it doesn't say install anywhere.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Alright, well I am on Vista. When I was on XP I did this:
1- Download font
2- Go to control panel
3- Click on fonts
4- Drag and drop the font you downloaded into there


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks so much Composure. Now I can finally add better brushes and fonts to my photoshop.

what's that font type you have Composure written in in your sig? I want to download it to maybe use in the future.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> Thanks so much Composure. Now I can finally add better brushes and fonts to my photoshop.


Glad I could help ya bro. If you ever have any troubles or that just hit me up and I will try to help.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

One more question...

In my sig I have Hug popping out of the sig. I know to do this you set the background to the color of the forum but I can never get the color right. Do you know what I should set it to?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Here's the hex code for it: #e0e6ea

I just hit the print screen key then paste it in photoshop, grab the eye dropper and click on the part of the forum where my sig would be. That's how I get my colors.


----------

